# ssd sur MBP



## asdorve (9 Avril 2011)

bonjour à tous,

je compte bien faire l'aquisition d'un MBP avec ssd 128 go sur le store

et je me demandais si c'était plus interressant de le prendre directement avec le ssd

ou

de l'acheter avec disque dur 320 go 5400 tr et de prendre un ssd ailleurs et de le monter dessus apres.

votre avis me sera utile que ce soit niveau prix ou dde ssd meilleur que sur le store etc...

merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir !

Je pense que acheter séparément le SSD est mieux , car un SSD de 120-128Go coute moins de 210 en moyenne : 

http://www.materiel.net/disque-ssd/intel-x25-m-120-go-postville-62441.html

(J'ai pris exprès un disque SSD en SATA 2 , afin de t'éviter les soucis qu'ont les gens avec un SSD en SATA 3 lorsque ils sont montés dans un modèle 2011 ).

De plus , tu pourras récupérer ton ancien disque dur , et acheter un boîtier pour disque dur 2.5" Sata afin d'y insérer celui-ci , et de t'en servir comme sauvegarde , par exemple . 

@+


----------



## asdorve (9 Avril 2011)

ok merci pour ta reponse

selon votre experience à tous quel serait le meilleur disque ssd

en 120 128 go pour un mbp 15" (marque, modèle)

en matiere de stabilité et de compatibilité avec la machine et ses évolutions?

MERCI


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Si tu prends un 15" , cela change la donne puisque le 128Go est à 100 .
Autant le prendre , dans ce cas .

Si c'est toujours pour un 13" , je conseille les SSD d'intel , qui ne sont pas les plus performants mais qui , ne connaissent pas de soucis de fiabilité .


----------



## asdorve (9 Avril 2011)

sur le site d'apple

les ssd 128 go n'ont pas le meme prix selon les tailles d'ecran

100  pour le 17"

200  pour le 15"

250  pour le 13"

je me demande pourquoi.

et je me demande aussi or mis la capacité de stockage 

qu'est ce qui caracterise la qualité et la puissance d'un SSD ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2011)

Le type de mémoire et le contrôleur.

250 quand tu as un 320Go d'origine
200 quand tu as un 500Go d'origine
100 quand tu as un 750Go d'origine


----------



## asdorve (10 Avril 2011)

type de memoire 

MLC ou SLC quelles sont les differences?

j'ai vu qu'il existait beaucoup plus de MLC que de SLC ou peut on trouver ces derniers?

en ce qui concerne le controleur, 

par quoi se caractérise t il ?
ou le voit on dans les caractéristique?

merci


----------

